# Parti Standard Question



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Most parti's are born with tons of white which turns freckled or ticked. The ones with least amount of ticking are preferred.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Poppy got a ton of spots, ticking, and although I know its not prefered, I was hoping she would get them and love the way she looks. The other thing you might notice is that if your spoo has larger black spots with some white between them the white might disappear. Poppy's white blaze is nearly gone, just a little Crulla DeVille spot on her top knot which will more than likely be gone once her puppy coat is all gone.

If you search for my posts you can see the difference. Computer I'm on now doesn't have any of her pics on it.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Ticking progresses with age.

Yes clear markings are preferred and the majority of reputable breeders of Multi colors have dogs with little to no ticking.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, Purple Poodle I think you are right. Although I don't remember seeing many adults without some ticking. I love Poppy dearly, she is exactly what I was looking for. Now her breeder, that is another issue and that does not involve any love or even like :fish: Someday I'll post that whole story, but right now I'm trying to get AKC to assist me in getting her papers and want to see how that turns out before I go on my rant.


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ticking is beautiful.... "Preferred" or not by the authorities. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I find ticking adorable !!!!! 

Actually , if I would ever decide to have a parti , I would hope to get one with a lot of ticking - it makes them look like real hunting dogs LMAO, at least IMO !!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

My parti was black and white when he was a pup and now he has alot of ticking. I thought he was going to be white in the white areas, but he changed. I did not like it at first but now I love it and I love him very much no matter what color he is. Here is a picture.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaawe , he is very cute : ))) ! I LOVE his black patch on his body/back part - it is in the shape of a wing  !!!!


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*awwww*



poodlelover said:


> My parti was black and white when he was a pup and now he has alot of ticking. I thought he was going to be white in the white areas, but he changed. I did not like it at first but now I love it and I love him very much no matter what color he is. Here is a picture.


Awwww, he's really cute. He looks a lot like Lincoln. Pretty Boy!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

trj602 said:


> Ticking is beautiful.... "Preferred" or not by the authorities. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Truer words have never been written!


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I have two parti girls. Pepsi developed more ticking until she was about a year old after that her markings stabilized. Satinka her niece has large black markings and almost no ticking and she is two. Painter, Pepsi's brother and Satinka's dad, had a big marking on his left leg like the two spoos pictured. I know that the ticking is not prefered but it does look OK to me as long as it is not to profuse.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Eh.. sheesh ...like we do not have enough "rules" for solids - now poor pari will have to adhere to same "discrimination" that it itself had to endure :fish: !!!

Original variation of the coat color was "banned" from a show ring for no good reason and now what - parti that has ticking is going to be looked down at !!!?????

PLEASE do not let that happen :doh:

I LOVE TICKING LMAO - I find it VERY esthetically pleasing - it gives the whimsical look to a whimsical dog that parti symbolically represents ...

Or is it just me again and idealization of what a "dog breeding" should be all about :rolffleyes:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

I did pick him because I thought he was beautiful, and I still do. And I knew I would never show him...but people ask me all the time if he is a show dog.  I think he is very regal, and I love him!!


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Eh.. sheesh ...like we do not have enough "rules" for solids - now poor pari will have to adhere to same "discrimination" that it itself had to endure :fish: !!!
> 
> Original variation of the coat color was "banned" from a show ring for no good reason and now what - parti that has ticking is going to be looked down at !!!?????
> 
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about Partis, but he's gorgeous!


----------



## Chance's Mom (Feb 25, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Eh.. sheesh ...like we do not have enough "rules" for solids - now poor pari will have to adhere to same "discrimination" that it itself had to endure :fish: !!!
> 
> Original variation of the coat color was "banned" from a show ring for no good reason and now what - parti that has ticking is going to be looked down at !!!?????
> 
> ...


You beat me to it, wishpoo! I was just reading and thinking how nice it is that parti's are finally considered "acceptable" (well, 'cept for AKC) so to read that clear colors and lack of ticking is 'preferred'... I'd love a parti to join my solid black boy, even with ticking


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> I don't know anything about Partis, but he's gorgeous!


I second that. I looked at the pics and Lincoln is such a pretty boy as is this sweet parti! Gorgious PuPs


----------



## poodlepuppygurl (Aug 23, 2009)

I honestly love ticking everywhere.The more spots the more I love em. Of course you can only see all my girls beautiful little spots when shes shaved down. I wish she had more.But I love her anyways.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*hi*



poodlepuppygurl said:


> I honestly love ticking everywhere.The more spots the more I love em. Of course you can only see all my girls beautiful little spots when shes shaved down. I wish she had more.But I love her anyways.


Hi I would love to see pictures of your girl!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*oh yeah*

....and BTW, he does have papers to register AKC, but I have not registered him yet. Is this important even though I don't plan on breeding or showing him?


----------



## poodlepuppygurl (Aug 23, 2009)

Lincoln Love said:


> ....and BTW, he does have papers to register AKC, but I have not registered him yet. Is this important even though I don't plan on breeding or showing him?


No, she doesnt any papers.But I dont really care. She wasnt one of those crazy $2,000 dog.Who has papers but still no breeding rights. Its probably good to get him registered in AKC and UKC because you cant show him in confirmation in the AKC. But for the UKC you can show partis.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

If you plan on doing any type of competition obedience, rally, agility that is AKC sanctioned, he would need to be AKC registered. Otherwise, no.


----------

